# 150 gpd BRS water saving upgrade for RODI unit



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi
I was looking to reduce the waste water coming out of my Spectrapure 4 stage RODI unit and increase the product output. I saw BRS 150 gpd water saving upgrade does this job however I am not sure if this product can be purchased anywhere in Canada or GTA. Does anyone know if we can buy it locally and where? Thanks.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I got mine from BRS. I wasn't able to find one locally.
-


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That unit is really just a double DI setup where the waste water is diverted back into another DI filter. You can make one yourself from what I've seen.

Although it might be cheaper to just buy one from BRS


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

rburns24 said:


> -
> I got mine from BRS. I wasn't able to find one locally.
> -


Yes Rburns I couldn't find it locally either .. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

its actually a second membrane ( 2x75gpd ) makes it 150 gpd
i run it on my brs unit
u can just make it yourself thers not much to it
its not quite 1:1 ratio but close enough


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> That unit is really just a double DI setup where the waste water is diverted back into another DI filter. You can make one yourself from what I've seen.
> 
> Although it might be cheaper to just buy one from BRS


Hi Altcharacter yes you r right you can make one but honestly I am afraid I might mess it up going DIY....


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

blunthead said:


> its actually a second membrane ( 2x75gpd ) makes it 150 gpd
> i run it on my brs unit
> u can just make it yourself thers not much to it
> its not quite 1:1 ratio but close enough


That's correct it runs off of a second membrane.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

I should also mention i have very strong water pressure so i can run a second membrane no problem, if your pressures low consider getting a booster pump


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes I read about the pressure here is my dilemma recently the psi meter on my rodi unit stopped working and I am not sure what could be the problem, maybe time to change the membrane but it's only 3 yrs old OR is it something else???


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

blunthead said:


> I should also mention i have very strong water pressure so i can run a second membrane no problem, if your pressures low consider getting a booster pump


Ok I was able to fix the psi meter on my rodi membrane it just needed some cleaning. Now am I looking at this psi or are you referring to the tap where the rodi is connected. I connect my rodi directly to my tap in the basement. How would I know how much psi is going in the membrane from the tap?


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

whats the gauge reading when you run water thru the unit, should be anywhere from 50-100 psi normally., i can bury the needle on my gauge so i just turn down my tap but if your making 80 or less adding a second membrane might not be a good idea. you might wanna consider swapping to a 100gpd membrane and getting a booster pump if thats the case, you will also have to replace the flow restrictor to match the membrane if you go this route.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

blunthead said:


> whats the gauge reading when you run water thru the unit, should be anywhere from 50-100 psi normally., i can bury the needle on my gauge so i just turn down my tap but if your making 80 or less adding a second membrane might not be a good idea. you might wanna consider swapping to a 100gpd membrane and getting a booster pump if thats the case, you will also have to replace the flow restrictor to match the membrane if you go this route.


ok I will check the psi on the gauge when I go home this afternoon, but what do you mean by making 80 or less (does it mean the psi reading of 80 or less on the gauge OR making 80 or less gallons of water) ?


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

He means psi... I think


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lilphil26 said:


> He means psi... I think


I think so too but just want to reconfirm...


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

yes psi, if its to low it might drop alot more with a second membrane


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

blunthead said:


> yes psi, if its to low it might drop alot more with a second membrane


Ok so just checked my unit and it is a 90GPD standard 4 stage unit. The psi reading I get is upwards of 80 which is very good ofcourse I can go higher but I tend to run it around 75-80. So I can definetly add another membrane and reduce my waste water. Thank you guys for all your help. Its time to shop on BRS.com


----------

